# Aquarium safe mesh?



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have an aqueon evolve 8 and it has these long slits in the back left corner for the water to flow into a back filtration section (sump). Unfortunately these are just large enough for my hapless clown killis and chili rasboras to fit into! So I guess I need some kind of aquarium safe inert plastic mesh to fit behind the slats so that water can pass but no little guys. Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a craft mesh that you can buy at Michaels and other stores which is aquarium safe. Easy to cut, and can be curved to wrap around things.


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

Diana said:


> There is a craft mesh that you can buy at Michaels and other stores which is aquarium safe. Easy to cut, and can be curved to wrap around things.


Oh excellent I will look for this! Thanks so much!


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

I had that same problem with shrimp I just used a filter sponge in the back


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

So as I was installing the mesh 1 of the 3 chili rasboras panicked and went into the overflow area I had stuffed some sponges, filter floss back there but somehow it found a crevice. I was in a bad state as I looked in the aquarium and saw only 1 of the 3 chili rasboras I purchased was exploring the tank. I decided to take the filter media out near the overflow and sure enough one had gotten in between the over flow and the sponges. Unfortunately it had little room to go anywhere so I am not sure if that is how it passed or by my taking the media out it may have been crushed.

Another of the rasboras has gone missing and I am hugely worried that it is trapped somewhee. I am hoping its just hiding out in the flora.

I cant believe how delicate these fish are. I am so totally bummed.

Well I found another fish had gotten into the overflow in the back and I rescued it and moved it back to the main chamber. Hopefully now that the mesh is installed this will never happen again. I am a little worried though because it looks like the mesh I purchased may be just big enough for the fish to fit into if they really wanted to. The smaller mesh that michaels sold looks like it would get really clogged and I would have to clean every day!


----------

